
What Could Go Wrong With Google: The Slideshow - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/what-could-go-wrong-with-google-the-slideshow/
======
cameldrv
I think that this article really misses the greatest threat to Google, which
is the potential decline of the value of advertising. Google makes virtually
all of its money from text ads. If ad-blocking software were to get very
popular, or, due to consumer behavior, people clicked on less ads, or bought
less after clicking, Google's ad inventory would be worth less.

Furthermore, there are several potential feedbacks to this that make the
problem worse. First, businesses that rely on Google ads either to drive
sales, or for their own revenue source could abandon Google or go out of
business. Second, as this trend continued, Google would become unprofitable
and be forced to lay off staff, reducing morale. Furthermore, Google's stock
price would go down, making employee stock options worthless, and causing a
loss of morale, or force increased salaries which Google would not be able to
afford.

